# HR&G Merry Christmas



## Captain Buddy Oakes (Nov 27, 2007)

In the midst of the tinsel and lights and shopping, let's remember what the season is really about! Let's pray for a spirit of all things Christmas for ourselves our families and our loved ones

Isaiah 9:6 For to us a child is born, to us a son is given; and the government shall be upon his shoulder, and his name shall be called Wonderful Counselor, Mighty God, Everlasting Father, Prince of Peace.

AMEN
FROM ALL OF US AT HACKBERRY ROD & GUN
"MERRY CHRISTMAS"


----------

